# What should I ask for?



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

So I've booked Pip in for her first trim. I'm really nervous and want make sure I ask for the right thing. I basically want her to look the same but just a bit tidier & a little shorter ahead of wet weather. She especially needs her face trimming so she can see past her eyebrows. 

Should I be asking for teddy cut? I've put a picture of her today so you can see what her coat looks like.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

She looks great. How old is she?? I would ask for a trim of her private areas (little bum bum and wee wee area) and get her face trimmed and maybe her paws. The rest of her body doesn't seem that bad but if you do get her whole body done don't go too short the first time cause it can be a shock

This is what they did to Molly the first time she went cause she was too hyper to have her whole body done

I tell them I want her face rounded and that I don't want her to look like a poodle and NO shaved nose.

First picture is before her full haircut and the second is after...it does make a huge difference!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Rennes suggestion sounds good but if you want more then I think I'd ask for a Teddy cut or look through the pictures on here and take a picture of the type of style you like, no misunderstanding then xx


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

Pip is only 5 months old & only needs a trim. Thanks for the photos renee. Love Molly's face, she's so cute.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

KGr said:


> Pip is only 5 months old & only needs a trim. Thanks for the photos renee. Love Molly's face, she's so cute.


Molly had her first trim at 5 months old. That was her first one where they could only do her face and private areas............I wasn't too impressed cause she ended up looking like a big fur ball When we got her back she could see but she looked like this It took a bit for it to tame down. Now I like her with her short fur. Pip might not be as hyper as Molly and be able to get a full cut....Just get some pictures of dogs you like and take them with you. Good luck


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

When I fisrt started taking my girls to the groomers I used to write down everything I wanted and didn't want for example to keep paws rounded and teddybear like and not shape them like poodle paws,not to cut the ears straight across but to keep them rounded( kd once had hear ears cut straight across and she looked like a she had a bob lol).I tell them what length I like the body,legs etc and used to take a pic of a clip I liked with me too.my groomers now do it exactly the way I like it so I don't need to write it down anymore.If the groomer does happen to do something you don't like then you just need to ask if perhaps they can do it differently next time,every cockapoo owner likes a different style so it must be hard for groomers to keep up.Pip is gorgeous by the way xxx


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

It's very complicated isn't it? Please post some pics when she's done. I love Poppy's long wavy coat but she can't sit for too long to be brushed and there are some tiny matted bits on her chest (where her car harness rubs I think) which might be a taste of things to come.....so I'll be interested to see what Pip's trim looks like. Poppy is an absolute tramp, there's always something stuck in her fur and the white bits are browny yellow


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Just tell her exactly what you have told us, just a trim, no shaving on her face, do sanitary trim (inside top of back legs and personal bits!), if you are asking for her to be bathed and her whole body to be trimmed just remember she will look different as her coat will look really bouffant! that is where every hair has been brushed through whilst drying which needs to be done to get a good cut with the clippers, if you don't like it a walk in the rain will quickly change it back! I didn't used to like it (even though I do it myself!!) but now I do like the softness of it and I know it doesn't last long on my boy. Maybe you could ask for a small trim with scissors only if you are not ready for the whole thing yet. When is she going?


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Pip is such a beautiful girl. 

All you want really is to take the heaviness away from her eyes a little, apart from that just a hygiene trim...nothing else too drastic. 

I think they look so different after the first groom, you sort of lose the puppy look ...that's how I felt anyway, I HATED Molly's first groom. 

Just be very clear on what yo want and preferably take a photo if you're having her cut all over. 

I do Molly's face myself and let the groomer do her body 

Good luck!!!

xxx


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

DB1 said:


> Just tell her exactly what you have told us, just a trim, no shaving on her face, do sanitary trim (inside top of back legs and personal bits!), if you are asking for her to be bathed and her whole body to be trimmed just remember she will look different as her coat will look really bouffant! that is where every hair has been brushed through whilst drying which needs to be done to get a good cut with the clippers, if you don't like it a walk in the rain will quickly change it back! I didn't used to like it (even though I do it myself!!) but now I do like the softness of it and I know it doesn't last long on my boy. Maybe you could ask for a small trim with scissors only if you are not ready for the whole thing yet. When is she going?


Thanks for the tips & I may well take a picture of Dudley. Even though he is much curlier than Pip I love the shape around his face & legs. She's booked in next Thursday so will post pics when she gets back x


----------

